# The Meteor Shower thread



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Heads up folks. Literally.

I have an app on my phone that tracks when meteor showers come and the peak times to check out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geminids

Dec-7-2012 is the peak time to check this out. Figure I'd make a thread so others can chime in and post thier experiences or remind others of showers.

The app I have is from the Google Market called 'Meteor Showers'.

Tonight we have:

Beginning date: 7/12/12
Ending date: 17/12/12
Approx peak date: 13/12/12

At peak:

Avg. velocity: 35km/s
Approx mag: 2.6
Zenith hourly rate: 120/hr


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> *Dec-7-2012 is the peak time* to check this out.
> 
> Tonight we have:
> 
> ...


Don't you mean the peak is on the 13th?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

2012 December 4–17 Dec 13 ZHR=120 (predicted)

from the above wiki. Means that Dec 13th is the best day to view the meteor shower.

In other order, nowadays Jupiter is quite nice to see. 2 nights ago I was able to see it and 4 biggest moons.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

george said:


> 2012 December 4-17 Dec 13 ZHR=120 (predicted)
> 
> from the above wiki. Means that Dec 13th is the best day to view the meteor shower.
> 
> In other order, nowadays Jupiter is quite nice to see. 2 nights ago I was able to see it and 4 biggest moons.


Excellent. Too bad I don't have a telescope to see Jupiter though.


----------

